
A Podcast Discussing Object Capabilities - emacsen
https://librelounge.org/episodes/episode-13-object-capabilities-with-kate-sills.html
======
emacsen
Object Capabilities (OCAP) is an alternative model for building secure,
scalable applications without the use of identity-based authentication
mechanisms.

So we tried to tackle the subject of OCAP in really simple, easy to understand
terms. We may cover OCAP again if people enjoy this episode.

